# Chest rockers!



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

unite! 

i just think its way easier to play with the guitar strung up really high.
it is easier to keep my fingertips on the strings, and it is much easier to play faster.

opinions? do you think it looks stupid?

i think that the ease of playing justifies looking like a guitar nerd.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 4, 2007)

[action=telecaster90]unites[/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd agree but I find that my right wrist tightens up when I play machine-gun rhythms so I play it mid hight although it does affect my left hand playing in turn.  I dunno what to do...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'd agree but I find that my right wrist tightens up when I play machine-gun rhythms so I play it mid hight although it does affect my left hand playing in turn.  I dunno what to do...



when i need to do machine-gun style rythms (which i don't do very often mind you), i bring the neck of the guitar up to a higher angle so its a little easier for my picking hand. of course, i might have a different picking style than you, so i don't know if that will help.

also, do you stretch before you play?


----------



## Adam (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

Adam said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> when i need to do machine-gun style rythms (which i don't do very often mind you), i bring the neck of the guitar up to a higher angle so its a little easier for my picking hand. of course, i might have a different picking style than you, so i don't know if that will help.
> 
> also, do you stretch before you play?



I ALWAYS stretch before I play.  

I do the Dino style "stretch-the-little-finger-to-dampen-the-strings" thing with my right hand which might alter my riffing style from yours but I don't do that when I'm playing lead high up.

Also I do the classical guitar type "thumb-across-the-back-of-the-neck" thing.

Any tips on how to loosen up my right wrist?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I ALWAYS stretch before I play.
> 
> I do the Dino style "stretch-the-little-finger-to-dampen-the-strings" thing which might alter my riffing style from yours but I don't do that when I'm playing lead high up.
> 
> ...



so it sounds like your left and right hand styles are more or less exactly like mine. classical guitar ftw!

well, i've never had much tension in my right wrist (i'm a really relaxed player), so i'm not quite sure how to alleviate said tension. but i do know know that if you are feeling too much tension in either hand while playing, STOP PLAYING.


----------



## Variant (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, maybe only mid-high... but representin' nonetheless. Low-slung makes you look like a tool anyway. 








ZeroSignal said:


> Any tips on how to loosen up my right wrist?



I'm gonna resist saying _*anything*_ here...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> so it sounds like your left and right hand styles are more or less exactly like mine. classical guitar ftw!
> 
> well, i've never had much tension in my right wrist (i'm a really relaxed player), so i'm not quite sure how to alleviate said tension. but i do know know that if you are feeling too much tension in either hand while playing, STOP PLAYING.



Damn... What do I do with my spare time now...

Actually my dad is a physio. maybe he could come up with some formulaic strap position to minimise right hand tension and maximise left hand stretch? Hmmm...

By the way, I usually position my guitar like Fieldy from KoRn or the Meshuggah boys so I'm a semi-chest-rocker! 



Variant said:


> Well, maybe only mid-high... but representin' nonetheless. Low-slung makes you look like a tool anyway.



You absolute bastard...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

Variant said:


> I'm gonna resist saying _*anything*_ here...




i had to resist, too.

and mid-high rockers are always better than low-slung IMO!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i had to resist, too.
> 
> and mid-high rockers are always better than low-slung IMO!



Jimmy page and slash look like posing twats when they play like that... Oh... wait...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Jimmy page and slash look like posing twats when they play like that... Oh... wait...



YEAH THEY DO!


----------



## Variant (Aug 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> YEAH THEY DO!



And seriously... who looks cooler when they're playing: *James Hetfield* or *Chuck Shuldiner*?  

I rest my case. Chest rockers FTW!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

Variant said:


> And seriously... who looks cooler when they're playing: *James Hetfield* or *Chuck Shuldiner*?
> 
> I rest my case. Chest rockers FTW!



WIN!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)

Adam said:


>



 

I don't have to say it. 

wub


Mid-high also. If I take it too much higher, it begins to hurt my back.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Mid-high also. If I take it too much higher, it begins to hurt my back.



whatever, girly man. 

i literally can't get my strap any higher.
and even i could, i wouldn't want to.
its plenty high already.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> whatever, girly man.
> 
> i literally can't get my strap any higher.
> and even i could, i wouldn't want to.
> its plenty high already.



Watch your words, n00b.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Watch your words, n00b.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Oh, it's on now. It's time to bring the pain....and stuff.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Oh, it's on now. It's time to bring the pain....and stuff.



i would feel bad fighting a girly man who can't even hold a guitar...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i would feel bad fighting a girly man who can't even hold a guitar...


It's ok, I'm above making fun of people who have Carvins as their main 7s. It's not their fault they are disabled mentally.


----------



## Variant (Aug 4, 2007)

*Chest rocker fight!!!!!*

Remember... no hits below the belt...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 4, 2007)

Variant said:


> *Chest rocker fight!!!!!*
> 
> Remember... no hits below the belt...






Winner takes the Rg2228.


----------



## Variant (Aug 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Winner takes the Rg2228.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Winner takes the Rg2228.





i love this site.


----------



## Lee (Aug 4, 2007)

Fight. Now.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 4, 2007)

Sign me up to the chest rockers club. So much easier for stretches and stuff.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Sign me up to the chest rockers club. So much easier for stretches and stuff.





just give me your social security number, checking account number, any credit card numbers and the date they expire, and any other important information about you, and you're in.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have been playing for for a couple af years and in my opinion playing low is more for Rythm playing as opose to lead ...two very diffarent playing styles IMO ...So yes i play very high & it might look nerdy but it's a hell of a lot easyer on my left hand //

excuse me for my very bad English


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 4, 2007)

I rock the chest height guitars. 
I use a dimarzio cliplock strap all the way up, i wish it went a little higher, but it's fine where it is.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 4, 2007)

Having a guitar slung pretty high works for Tom Morello and John Petrucci. So who am I to argue?

I tend to agree with what Billy Sheehan said a while back in that you should wear your guitar as the same height it sits at in your lap. That when you practice and play out everything is consistent.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> I have been playing for for a couple af years and in my opinion playing low is more for Rythm playing as opose to lead ...two very diffarent playing styles IMO ...So yes i play very high & it might look nerdy but it's a hell of a lot easyer on my left hand //
> 
> excuse me for my very bad English



left hand technique FTW!



BinaryTox1n said:


> I rock the chest height guitars.
> I use a dimarzio cliplock strap all the way up, i wish it went a little higher, but it's fine where it is.



my dunlop strap is all the way up.
i like it that way.


----------



## Vince (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm not really down with chest-rocking, I understand the functionality, but it just looks weird to me. At the same time, I'm not into the hetfield way of holding the guitar down at your crotch. Yeah, it worked for him, but he almost never passed the 12th fret in his playing, and for most of us, shit that just won't do. Still, I'm not going to judge your music, your band, or you off of how you hold your guitar.

For me, I'm a belt-high to slightly higher kind of guy:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

Vince said:


> I'm not really down with chest-rocking, I understand the functionality, but it just looks weird to me. At the same time, I'm not into the hetfield way of holding the guitar down at your crotch. Yeah, it worked for him, but he almost never passed the 12th fret in his playing, and for most of us, shit that just won't do. Still, I'm not going to judge your music, your band, or you off of how you hold your guitar.
> 
> For me, I'm a belt-high to slightly higher kind of guy:



THEN YOU CAN'T BE IN THE CLUB!  

haha... yeah, but i think looking like a guitar nerd is cool!
and i absolutely think its easier to play higher up the neck that way.

i love it when i see people who play guitar and they actually have to bend over just to play. that doesn't even make sense. back problems FTW!


----------



## Vince (Aug 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i love it when i see people who play guitar and they actually have to bend over just to play. that doesn't even make sense. back problems FTW!



Yeah, but I can understand that too though, sometimes bending down isn't so you can reach, but more so you can see the fretboard from a better angle.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

Vince said:


> Yeah, but I can understand that too though, sometimes bending down isn't so you can reach, but more so you can see the fretboard from a better angle.



to me, seeing the fretboard from a better angle doesn't help if you can't move your hands to play any notes.

i just don't like it when people are like "look how far down i can wear my guitar because i'm badass this loookz teh brutalz" and then they can't play anything more than a low b powerchord.

functionality > style

but everyone has their preferences, i suppose.


----------



## Vince (Aug 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> to me, seeing the fretboard from a better angle doesn't help if you can't move your hands to play any notes.
> 
> i just don't like it when people are like "look how far down i can wear my guitar because i'm badass this loookz teh brutalz" and then they can't play anything more than a low b powerchord.
> 
> ...



Oh I'm not disagreeing with you at all. Guys who have their guitars around their knees usually aren't playing the most complicated music anyway


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

Vince said:


> Oh I'm not disagreeing with you at all. Guys who have their guitars around their knees usually aren't playing the most complicated music anyway



totally.

btw, "59Gibson still sustaining" just made my day!


----------



## Vince (Aug 5, 2007)

I aim to please.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

Vince said:


> I aim to please.



"okay, but if it were plugged in it would be like WWEEEE."


----------



## Alpo (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm a chest rocker, too.  It's way more comfortable for me to play with the guitar strapped high. Never gotten any comments about it, either.


----------



## GiantBaba (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh yeah. Gotta wear it high. There's nothing wrong with wearing the guitar low to look cool, but I can't play that way. I'll leave that to the professionals


----------



## leatherface2 (Aug 5, 2007)

cool high chest musicians
john petrucci
tom morrello


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

Alpo said:


> I'm a chest rocker, too.  It's way more comfortable for me to play with the guitar strapped high. Never gotten any comments about it, either.



really? my friends give me shit for it all of the time!

friend: "WHY THE HELL DO YOU WEAR YOUR GUITAR LIKE A NECKLACE? YOU'RE WORSE THAN THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS WHO WEAR IT DOWN TO THEIR KNEES!"

me: "because i can sweep better than you!" 



GiantBaba said:


> Oh yeah. Gotta wear it high. There's nothing wrong with wearing the guitar low to look cool, but I can't play that way. I'll leave that to the professionals







leatherface2 said:


> cool high chest musicians
> john petrucci
> tom morrello



or almost all metal guitarists.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> really? my friends give me shit for it all of the time!
> 
> friend: "WHY THE HELL DO YOU WEAR YOUR GUITAR LIKE A NECKLACE? YOU'RE WORSE THAN THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS WHO WEAR IT DOWN TO THEIR KNEES!"
> 
> me: "because i can sweep better than you!"



Me too!

Jimmy Page wannabe friend: "Uh, jonny... You know you can adjust those straps, right?... look, i can play black dog!"

Me: "shut the fuck up, i can play bach. black dog was the 3rd song i ever learned, after aerials and can't stop. "

I kinda wish i could play decently with it lower, but i've gotten over the whole image thing, either people like the music i play or they don't. if not, fuck em, if so, then i dont think they'll mind.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

BinaryTox1n said:


> Me too!
> 
> Jimmy Page wannabe friend: "Uh, jonny... You know you can adjust those straps, right?... look, i can play black dog!"
> 
> ...



i totally agree.

i like the lack of image that comes with chest-rocking. i think that when people see me wearing my guitar up to my chest, they think "that guy's not here to look cool, he knows his shit and he's here to play".

and bach ftw!


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's one of the greatest rock guitarists ever:







He doesn't seem to have a problem looking cool with his guitar up high.

Hendrix:






Glenn Tipton:






Eddie:






Billy Sheehan:






Rusty:






Johnny Ramone:






Now, don't get me wrong - I love the Ramones. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Splinterhead (Aug 5, 2007)

once you go chest, you'll forget the rest!
when its slung low your playing will blow. 

(oh man this is full of double entendres)
sign me up fellers, chest rocker here!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't play low down because I can't keep my thumb on the back of the neck. But it messes up my right hand to play high up. so I end up playing like this:













So left handedly I'm a chest rocker but right handed I'm one of those low slung posers!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> Here's one of the greatest rock guitarists ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude, that picture of rusty is undeniable proof that chest rocking is the way to go.



Splinterhead said:


> once you go chest, you'll forget the rest!
> when its slung low your playing will blow.
> 
> (oh man this is full of double entendres)
> sign me up fellers, chest rocker here!



sex jokes ftw!



ZeroSignal said:


> I don't play low down because I can't keep my thumb on the back of the neck. But it messes up my right hand to play high up. so I end up playing like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



POSER! YOU GET THE FUCK OUT OF OUR CLUB!

haha...

but yeah, that's was i was saying you should try when you do the machine gun riffs. you raise your neck like that and your right hand still has trouble, eh?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> POSER! YOU GET THE FUCK OUT OF OUR CLUB!
> 
> haha...
> 
> but yeah, that's was i was saying you should try when you do the machine gun riffs. you raise your neck like that and your right hand still has trouble, eh?



ACTUALLY I just put on my guitar and the gap between the pickups is right on top of my belt buckle so I'm more of a naval rocker. 

Nah, If I chest rock I get tension in my right hand when I play fast so I tilt my neck up.  

I need help relaxing my right hand...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Nah, If I chest rock I get tension in my right hand when I play fast so I tilt my neck up.
> 
> I need help relaxing my right hand...



post a thread about it! i'm sure someone on this board can help.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

Nah... I'll probably get loads of "jokes"... 

EDIT: I'll stop OTing this thread. Back to the chest rocking! Respect. 

Oh. And Shawn...


----------



## GiantBaba (Aug 5, 2007)

Ancestor said:


>



The thing about Angus is he's so short that if he wore the guitar any lower it'd be dragging on the ground


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Nah... I'll probably get loads of "jokes"...



so it would be funny _and_ helpful! 



GiantBaba said:


> The thing about Angus is he's so short that if he wore the guitar any lower it'd be dragging on the ground







ZeroSignal said:


> Nah... I'll probably get loads of "jokes"...
> 
> EDIT: I'll stop OTing this thread. Back to the chest rocking! Respect.
> 
> Oh. And Shawn...



i don't think its OT. we're simply talking about how chest rocking affects technique!

oh, and .

haha... i wish oz were here to  us all away!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

:ubersquint: <-Still doesn't work...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> :ubersquint: <-Still doesn't work...



dude! i know... i'm bummed about that.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm about to raise my strap... watch this space!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

good for you!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I don't play low down because I can't keep my thumb on the back of the neck. But it messes up my right hand to play high up. so I end up playing like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just by looking at this, as dorky as it looks, it looks the most comfortable when seeing that both wrists are straight, allowing the tendons of the fingers to travel through an open and straight carpal tunnel. the more flexed the wrist is, the more the carpal tunnel starts to represent a bicylce break cable that's all wound up. You have steel braided cable trying to move through a coiled housing which results in friction, inflammation, carpal tunnel, etc.

plus, in fieldy's pic, his right shoulder is nice and low allowing it to relax. when i hike my guitar up to relieve stress on my fret-hand wrist, it results in me having to raise my picking hand too, thus cramping up my shoulder. it's a catch 22. 

i'm curious to see if this vertical position would benifit a guitar player who uses a guitar pick.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

Shawn and Ruarc: Keepers of the faith!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

Well I find that in the vertical position you don't have to strain your left hand but you have to rotate your right hand totally to use the pick. As you said it's a catch 22.



ShawnFjellstad said:


> Shawn and Ruarc: Keepers of the faith!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 5, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> just by looking at this, as dorky as it looks, it looks the most comfortable when seeing that both wrists are straight, allowing the tendons of the fingers to travel through an open and straight carpal tunnel. the more flexed the wrist is, the more the carpal tunnel starts to represent a bicylce break cable that's all wound up. You have steel braided cable trying to move through a coiled housing which results in friction, inflammation, carpal tunnel, etc.
> 
> plus, in fieldy's pic, his right shoulder is nice and low allowing it to relax. when i hike my guitar up to relieve stress on my fret-hand wrist, it results in me having to raise my picking hand too, thus cramping up my shoulder. it's a catch 22.
> 
> i'm curious to see if this vertical position would benifit a guitar player who uses a guitar pick.



bah. after experimenting, i just realized i'm tense b/c i don't practice.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> just by looking at this, as dorky as it looks, it looks the most comfortable when seeing that both wrists are straight, allowing the tendons of the fingers to travel through an open and straight carpal tunnel. the more flexed the wrist is, the more the carpal tunnel starts to represent a bicylce break cable that's all wound up. You have steel braided cable trying to move through a coiled housing which results in friction, inflammation, carpal tunnel, etc.
> 
> plus, in fieldy's pic, his right shoulder is nice and low allowing it to relax. when i hike my guitar up to relieve stress on my fret-hand wrist, it results in me having to raise my picking hand too, thus cramping up my shoulder. it's a catch 22.
> 
> i'm curious to see if this vertical position would benifit a guitar player who uses a guitar pick.



seeing as the use of a pick (for me, at least) requires me to turn my wrist a little bit, that position would be very uncomfortable. my right hand would be significantly more tense than if i just had my guitar straight at chest height. my left and right hand techniques are such that both of my wrists are relatively straight and relaxed when i'm chest-rocking it up.



ZeroSignal said:


> Well I find that in the vertical position you don't have to strain your left hand but you have to rotate your right hand totally to use the pick. As you said it's a catch 22.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> seeing as the use of a pick (for me, at least) requires me to turn my wrist a little bit, that position would be very uncomfortable. my right hand would be significantly more tense than if i just had my guitar straight at chest height. my left and right hand techniques are such that both of my wrists are relatively straight and relaxed when i'm chest-rocking it up.



Just look at a Classical guitarist. 

and the sheer amount of man love in this forum is getting disturbing... :ubersquint:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Just look at a Classical guitarist.
> 
> and the sheer amount of man love in this forum is getting disturbing... :ubersquint:



its not man love, its love!

and yeah, my technique is highly reminiscent of a classical guitar player.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm a chest rocker, I have to be. You can't play in 29/16 down by your knees and swap between tapping and shit 

Look at Sikth 

Also, , but I'd like to point out me and Ozzy created that, not just him. I'm sure he'll back me up there. Don't overstep your jurisdiction


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'm a chest rocker, I have to be. You can't play in 29/16 down by your knees and swap between tapping and shit
> 
> Look at Sikth
> 
> Also, , but I'd like to point out me and Ozzy created that, not just him. I'm sure he'll back me up there. Don't overstep your jurisdiction



You are the  overlords! We are the  underlings, who fetch you pop-tarts and other overlordly commodities!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'm a chest rocker, I have to be. You can't play in 29/16 down by your knees and swap between tapping and shit
> 
> Look at Sikth
> 
> Also, , but I'd like to point out me and Ozzy created that, not just him. I'm sure he'll back me up there. Don't overstep your jurisdiction



29 sixteenth notes per bar? goddamn that would be cool.

btw, i'm not even worthy of having a jurisdiction! not until i read that entire other thread!

 

and from now on i'll both you and oz credit for the original  pwnage.

 at poptarts.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmmm... Hey Shawn, the only song on your music page that I can get working is "Aldri"! What's up with that? (Oh and is Kraftwerk a big influence by any chance?)


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Hmmm... Hey Shawn, the only song on your music page that I can get working is "Aldri"! What's up with that? (Oh and is Kraftwerk a big influence by any chance?)



really? well shit!
i'll take a look and see if i can get it fixed.

and actually, no. i don't listen to much kraftwerk.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Also, , but I'd like to point out me and Ozzy created that, not just him. I'm sure he'll back me up there. Don't overstep your jurisdiction



Yes, as the historic documents show, Simon played a crucial role in the pire (We felt that empire wasn't a suitably y word.)


Poptart!


Now. 



ZeroSignal said:


> :ubersquint:


I would lay off on the :ubersquint:s for a while if I were you. They're proven to cause ingitis in those who are without keen ing abilities.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Yes, as the historic documents show, Simon played a crucial role in the pire (We felt that empire wasn't a suitably y word.)
> 
> 
> Poptart!
> ...



I can't sah! I can't do the little green text thing!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I can't sah! I can't do the little green text thing!




```
[action][/action]
```


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

[action]fetches OzzyC a Poptart with the hope that he will receive -rep[/action]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

i'll get you more tarts than ruarc!

and my tarts will be especially y!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

Didn't work sah! what do I do now sah?!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> [action]fetches OzzyC a Poptart with the hope that he will receive -rep[/action]



seems like the action thing didn't work.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> [action ZeroSignal]fetches OzzyC a Poptart with the hope that he will receive -rep[/action]



[action=OzzyC] reminds ZS that there must be a word in the first action tag, and uses a quote of this post to illustrate that fact.[/action]


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

for your lives.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

Ozzy, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

edit: w00t! three pages of ing chest rockers!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

It's not working sah!

!  for your lives!!!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

[action=stitch216]tries to see if he can get the hang of typing in third person, before returning to the topic at hand.[/action]

Do you guys use grippy straps for this?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> [ZeroSignal action]fetches OzzyC a Poptart with the hope that he will receive -rep[/action]



 

[action=(first word here)]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> [action=stitch216]tries to see if he can get the hang of typing in third person, before returning to the topic at hand.[/action]
> 
> Do you guys use grippy straps for this?



grippy straps? what do you mean?

i use a dunlop strap that i have straplocks on.

[action=shawnfjellstad] wonders how many people are reading this thread and thinking "wtf?"[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> [action=stitch216]tries to see if he can get the hang of typing in third person, before returning to the topic at hand.[/action]
> 
> Do you guys use grippy straps for this?



I use a leather strap and Dunlop straplocks on my 1527. When I get the Strat 7 and have some money, I'll get some Cliplocks for it. (I won't for the Ibby because cliplocks use a smaller screw.)


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I use a leather strap and Dunlop straplocks on my 1527. When I get the Strat 7 and have some money, I'll get some Cliplocks for it. (I won't for the Ibby because cliplocks use a smaller screw.)



do you have pics of the leather strap?
is it comfy?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

No pics, it's by Yamaha about 2 1/2-3" wide, and about 30 USD. Very comfy. 


Only thing is, the strap is too thick around the front strap, so I don't have the larger ring on the lock, just the smaller one. It holds fine anyway, though.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

[action=ZeroSignal]fetches OzzyC a Poptart with the hope that he will receive -rep[/action]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

i was thinking about getting a leather strap, but the prices always threw me off.



ZeroSignal said:


> [action=ZeroSignal]fetches OzzyC a Poptart with the hope that he will receive -rep[/action]



huzzah!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

VICTORY IS IN THE BAG!!!





ShawnFjellstad said:


> i was thinking about getting a leather strap, but the prices always threw me off.
> 
> 
> 
> huzzah!



I've got a uber comfy 3" leather strap. Get one! They're amazing!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah, i think a leather strap is in order soon.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

Guys, not meaning to piss on this but take it to the thread in OT - this isn't the place for such off topic humour 

I use a Levy's woven cotton-type strap in green camo and it is great. More grip than a vinyl strap but less than a leather, so my guitar doesnt move, but if I need to adjust my position, it doesnt take my t-shirt with it 

Straploks are a must in this day and age. Or Grolsch bottlecaps.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> [action=ZeroSignal]fetches OzzyC a Poptart with the hope that he will receive -rep[/action]



And _where_ is the brownie to go along with it?





ShawnFjellstad said:


> i was thinking about getting a leather strap, but the prices always threw me off.
> 
> 
> 
> huzzah!



Some are reasonable. 



stitch216 said:


> Guys, not meaning to piss on this but take it to the thread in OT - this isn't the place for such off topic humour
> 
> I use a Levy's woven cotton-type strap in green camo and it is great. More grip than a vinyl strap but less than a leather, so my guitar doesnt move, but if I need to adjust my position, it doesnt take my t-shirt with it
> 
> Straploks are a must in this day and age. Or Grolsch bottlecaps.



It's his thread, we can get away with it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah, man. i think we can OT it in this thread, as long as we throw in some genuine chest rocking strap discussion.

speaking of straplocks, i'll be posting a picstory soon about my nifty new straplocks. i think you guys will dig it.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2007)

What is so nifty about it?

Its not a case of thread ownership - if one of the mods sees this and thinks it isnt keeping on topic enough for a casual browser to gleam sensible information from all the crap we are talking lol then it is a candidate to be locked


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 5, 2007)

[action=BinaryTox1n]wears his strap up high. and wonders why everyone uses that [action] crap instead of / me like they should. provided this still works. if not, then this will hopefully recieve a ninja edit before anyone realizes. [/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

[action=ZeroSignal]fetches Oswaldo a brownie... The bastard...[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> What is so nifty about it?
> 
> Its not a case of thread ownership - if one of the mods sees this and thinks it isnt keeping on topic enough for a casual browser to gleam sensible information from all the crap we are talking lol then it is a candidate to be locked



Then how do you explain my thread?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

I think my new J. Custom has built in straplocks. I'll let you know when I get it...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Then how do you explain my thread?



because your thread is in the OT forum!

and as for my nifty straplocks, you'll have to wait and see the picstory!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> [action=ZeroSignal]fetches Oswaldo a brownie... The bastard...[/action]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

man, i would be so bummed if this thread got locked.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 5, 2007)

Then stay on topic. 

High straps ftw. 

9 out of 10 shredders prefer high straps.

note: the above statistic is entirely made up.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


>


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

made up, but probably true nonetheless.

jon, are you a really high sort of guy, or a mid-high sort of guy?


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 5, 2007)

Before i got my cliplocks I was a really high sort of guy, but my cliplocks dont go up as high as my old strap, so now im a directly above belt with a little bit of guitar hanging below belt, due to me holding it classical style kind of guy.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

cool. that would be high enough for me to work with.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

I know that with my leather strap, I can get it from having the neck just below my waist, to the point where I can touch my chin to the upper horn and _have_ to undo the strap to get it off.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I know that with my leather strap, I can get it from having the neck just below my waist, to the point where I can touch my chin to the upper horn and _have_ to undo the strap to get it off.



that's rad!
mine doesn't go that high, but i don't think i would want it to!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

I think this is the model


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

looks classy. i'm not a huge fan of the leather straps with all of the intricate engravings and such. and they tend to be the priciest of the leather straps.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

mine cost me &#8364;30 and I'm getting a brown one for my JCRG.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

Also, it has four strap holes. I have mine set up so I can stand with it and use the locks, and I can use the highest hole for sitting and loop the lock so it still does it's job.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

we have a winner. i'm ordering one soon.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 5, 2007)

mines a black leather dimarzio cliplock. 
http://www.music123.com/DiMarzio-ClipLock-Deluxe-Italian-Leather-Strap-364664-i1130466.Music123


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

you know, i've never been a cliplock fan , because the idea of having a small piece of plastic holding my guitar on doesn't really appeal to me. seems to me that the plastic could fail.

straplocks = metal = security = win


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 5, 2007)

It holds up just fine, it seems to me the screws would get ripped out before the plastic failed.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you know, i've never been a cliplock fan , because the idea of having a small piece of plastic holding my guitar on doesn't really appeal to me. seems to me that the plastic could fail.
> 
> straplocks = metal = security = win



I'm sure they are just fine, but twice as much for basically the same product? 

EDIT: Then again, that's not factoring in the cost of straplocks....



BinaryTox1n said:


> mines a black leather dimarzio cliplock.
> http://www.music123.com/DiMarzio-ClipLock-Deluxe-Italian-Leather-Strap-364664-i1130466.Music123



I've always wondered how much they adjust... Could you check the longest and shortest it gets?



ShawnFjellstad said:


> we have a winner. i'm ordering one soon.



What's the prize? I hope it's not that stupid Carvin.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

haha...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

Burn...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

i'm cool with people giving me shit for my carvin.

because i don't understand why anyone would!


----------



## Variant (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'm cool with people giving me shit for my carvin.
> 
> because i don't understand why anyone would!



And hey, aren't Carvins pretty much the go-to-guitars for The Bulbster?


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm still trying to find a median where I can play fast, but not look like a dork.  V's and other odd shapes are better for this, because you can wear them pretty high without it being as noticeable.

Currently I've got the the strap set so the guitar is just a hair lower than where it is in "classical" sitting position.

Still, if I'm gonna take pictures with the guitar I'm slinging the bitch low.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'm cool with people giving me shit for my carvin.
> 
> because i don't understand why anyone would!



 

Carvin's are damned fine guitars. Anyone who gives you shit for owning one is a douche bag.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I play mine high too but not so high.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> II've always wondered how much they adjust... Could you check the longest and shortest it gets?



It goes from 39 1/2 in. (shortest, where i have it) to 55 1/2 in. longest.


----------



## Naren (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm kind of the opposite of a chest rocker, but depending on scale length, my guitars are slung at different heights. My Gibson Les Paul is a 24.75" scale six string, so I have it slung really low -- below my belt (think old James Hetfield height). My Ibanez RG1527 is a 25.5" scale seven string, so I have to sling it a little heigher -- right on my belt with the upper body being about my belly button area, maybe a little lower. My Ibanez RG7EXFX2 is a 27" scale seven string, so I have to sling it a little heigher -- mostly right on my belt, but about 1-2 inches higher than my 1527.

I think that the high chest rocker thing looks pretty stupid. If it's up mildly high, then it can look okay, but not when you literally have your guitar covering your heart.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> I'm kind of the opposite of a chest rocker, but depending on scale length, my guitars are slung at different heights. My Gibson Les Paul is a 24.75" scale six string, so I have it slung really low -- below my belt (think old James Hetfield height). My Ibanez RG1527 is a 25.5" scale seven string, so I have to sling it a little heigher -- right on my belt with the upper body being about my belly button area, maybe a little lower. My Ibanez RG7EXFX2 is a 27" scale seven string, so I have to sling it a little heigher -- mostly right on my belt, but about 1-2 inches higher than my 1527.
> 
> I think that the high chest rocker thing looks pretty stupid. If it's up mildly high, then it can look okay, but not when you literally have your guitar covering your heart.



i just do't think that's very functional for me!
my hands are such that chest rocking is the only way to go.



Variant said:


> And hey, aren't Carvins pretty much the go-to-guitars for The Bulbster?



hells yeah they are!


----------



## Naren (Aug 5, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i just do't think that's very functional for me!
> my hands are such that chest rocking is the only way to go.



Well, obviously the way I do it doesn't work for everyone. Everyone has their own way to play. Even if I didn't think chest rocking looks stupid, I wouldn't be able to do it because I find it really really uncomfortable with my hands all scrunched up and my elbows out like that.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> Well, obviously the way I do it doesn't work for everyone. Everyone has their own way to play. Even if I didn't think chest rocking looks stupid, I wouldn't be able to do it because I find it really really uncomfortable with my hands all scrunched up and my elbows out like that.



well then, i'm glad you found a way of playing that suits your technique.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> well then, i'm glad you found a way of playing that suits your technique.



A very mature response...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> A very mature response...



fo sho. thas how i roll.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> fo sho. thas how i roll.



Word my wigger!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

whut you be laughin at son?

edit: dude, we need a big thread that says "don't take oz, ruarc, simon, or shawn seriously. EVER."

that post about my carvin exploded pretty fast.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> whut you be laughin at son?
> 
> edit: dude, we need a big thread that says "don't take oz, ruarc, simon, or shawn seriously. EVER."
> 
> that post about my carvin exploded pretty fast.



YEAH! Dude that was insane!  I had no idea that was going to happen! 

I even got PM'd about it!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

haha... after i read you and simon's posts, i thought "uh oh."  


and then it was all  and we were all  and then they were all like  and then we were like  and then they were all like .


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

Zaktly!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Dude. Careful where you point that thing...



By the way. I raised my strap about 5-7cm's with no increased strain on my right hand while my left hand is relieved slightly.


----------



## Groff (Aug 6, 2007)

I play low(ish) on my 6, but I play my 7 up higher just because of the extended scale and width of the fret board. But I don't like to choke myself with the guitar body.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude. Careful where you point that thing...
> 
> 
> 
> By the way. I raised my strap about 5-7cm's with no increased strain on my right hand while my left hand is relieved slightly.



cool. less strain is always a good thing.



TheMissing said:


> But I don't like to choke myself with the guitar body.



which is why you should play with it at your chest!

chest rocking = no choke!


----------



## kherman (Aug 6, 2007)

No turnip slinging for me.
That's what I call those guys with their guitars down by their knees.
Looks like their in the fields slinging turnips onto the turnip truck.

High waters all the way.













Old pic when I was in Dimension X.

When we got to play the Rave bar here in Milwaukee during the Gigantour show.




Got stuck on the same time as D.T.
Needless to say, we had a small crowd in the bar area.
And I missed most of D.T.s show.

When I still had long hair.









Hey, you never know when it's going to flood.
Don't want the guitar getting wet.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

you looked like bruce dickinson when you had long hair.

you are a true representative of the chest rocking faith, but you don't have anything on that bassist! that guy is full-on chin rocking!

and i'm glad to see that you're such a carvin enthusiast.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you looked like bruce dickinson when you had long hair.
> 
> you are a true representative of the chest rocking faith, but you don't have anything on that bassist! that guy is full-on chin rocking!
> 
> and i'm glad to see that you're such a carvin enthusiast.



Strap must have got caught in the bassist's beard. 

STILL that carvin shape isn't growing on me at all...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Strap must have got caught in the bassist's beard.
> 
> STILL that carvin shape isn't growing on me at all...





by the way, the carvin body shape looks much cooler in person.
i don't know why, but it does.


----------



## kherman (Aug 6, 2007)

I hoping Carvin re-introduces the ST body option.
My yellow and blue '89 Carvins have that option.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

kherman said:


> I hoping Carvin re-introduces the ST body option.
> My yellow and blue '89 Carvins have that option.



Pics?


----------



## Randy (Aug 6, 2007)

Case Rested. 



ShawnFjellstad said:


> you looked like bruce dickinson when you had long hair.



I kinda see a resemblance to Rusty too... no?


----------



## mgood (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## kherman (Aug 6, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Pics?












That's when they offered the Jackson style headstock as well.


----------



## mgood (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Kent,

Is there a belly cut on the back of the ST body? Or is it just a slab? It does look like there's a bit of a forearm cut.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> Case Rested.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda see a resemblance to Rusty too... no?



cooley's face with dickinson's hair. 



mgood said:


>



oh my! what nice basses you have!



kherman said:


> I hoping Carvin re-introduces the ST body option.
> My yellow and blue '89 Carvins have that option.



you know, i'm not a huge fan of the st body option. i really like the rounded edge bodies that carvin has now.

and they still offer that jackson style headstock, ja?


----------



## mgood (Aug 6, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> and they still offer that jackson style headstock, ja?


Sort of. The headstock in Kent's pics is the 1988-89 headstock.
The pointy headstock you can get as an option today is the 1990-91 headstock.





Nightrain's new UltraVC





My late '89 LB70, with the '90-91 headstock.

The '88-89 headstock didn't have the little "shoulder" there on the bottom side.


kherman said:


>


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

mgood said:


> Sort of. The headstock in Kent's pics is the 1988-89 headstock.
> The pointy headstock you can get as an option today is the 1990-91 headstock.
> 
> 
> ...



okay. i'm fond of that little shoulder anyway...


----------



## mgood (Aug 6, 2007)

Me too. That's my favorite Carvin headstock.

I do sorta like this crazy headstock though, it's an '88-89 12-string.


----------



## Splinterhead (Aug 6, 2007)

holy hell that headstock has gotta weigh 12 pounds!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

that headstock is still available if you ask for it. that's so insane.


----------



## kherman (Aug 6, 2007)

mgood said:


> Hey Kent,
> 
> Is there a belly cut on the back of the ST body? Or is it just a slab? It does look like there's a bit of a forearm cut.




Hey, mgood!

Here's a pic of the back.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

not too much of a cutaway, but that doesn't really matter for us uber-rad chest rockers.


----------



## mgood (Aug 6, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that headstock is still available if you ask for it. that's so insane.



I don't think they'd do the 12-in-line. I asked back when I worked there. They just rolled their eyes at me.

And they definately won't do the '88-89 headstock.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 6, 2007)

mgood said:


> I don't think they'd do the 12-in-line. I asked back when I worked there. They just rolled their eyes at me.
> 
> And they definately won't do the '88-89 headstock.



my friend who works at carvin and i were talking about the 12-in-line a few weeks ago. he said that they can still do it as a special order.


----------



## spinecast213 (Aug 7, 2007)

i play with my guitar slung pretty high. i dont see how in the hell people like hetfield play with it as low as he does.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 8, 2007)

spinecast213 said:


> i play with my guitar slung pretty high. i dont see how in the hell people like hetfield play with it as low as he does.



if you think about it, hetfield didn't really have to move his left hand all that much.


----------



## Naren (Aug 8, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> if you think about it, hetfield didn't really have to move his left hand all that much.



What?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 8, 2007)

as in, he wasn't much of a soloist?


----------



## Naren (Aug 8, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> as in, he wasn't much of a soloist?



He soloed in a few songs (such as Master of Puppets) and he played arpeggios in quite a few songs and played rhythm all over the fretboard.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 8, 2007)

spinecast213 said:


> i play with my guitar slung pretty high. i dont see how in the hell people like hetfield play with it as low as he does.



Most of his parts don't require any reach. Mostly power chords and single note lines. He doesn't really look at his fretboard much. IMO it's easier to play those types of picking patterns with the guitar lower. He's heavily influenced by punk rock, too.

But he's hardly the type of player I look to as a role model anyway.


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 8, 2007)

chestrocking bass funk yo. 

edit//well not really chest rocking, but still not low.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry I don't care what you think. Hetfield is the coolest poser ever! 

And for your information Hetfeild's rhythm parts are VERY difficult and fast most of the time...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Ext789 (Aug 8, 2007)

I wear my guitar up high cause it makes playing more fun for me because its more comfortable. 

I also happen to think it looks badass


----------



## Stitch (Aug 8, 2007)

Muhammed from Necrophagist.

Show me a better player than that.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Muhammed from Necrophagist.
> 
> Show me a better player than that.



Cooley


You said 'better *player*'


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 8, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Cooley
> 
> 
> You said 'better *player*'


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 8, 2007)

cooley is better than muhammad.

but they're both of the chest-rocking faith, so its all good.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 8, 2007)

Eh, cancelled.

Muhammed plays and does some of the best death metal vocals at the same time. That is skill, being able to play awesomely at the same time as growling.

Anyways, I prefer Muhammed's sweep style. It isnt relentlessly dreary sweep exercises, there is plenty of tapping in there too. And he has a much cooler signature guitar.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 8, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Eh, cancelled.
> 
> Muhammed plays and does some of the best death metal vocals at the same time. That is skill, being able to play awesomely at the same time as growling.
> 
> Anyways, I prefer Muhammed's sweep style. It isnt relentlessly dreary sweep exercises, there is plenty of tapping in there too. And he has a much cooler signature guitar.



i'm more of a superstrat kind of guy, so cooley's sig appeals more to me.
but i hate that it has graphics on it. graphics = 

and i do like muhammad's soloing style more than cooley's, but cooley is still superior when it comes to technicality.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 8, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Hetfield is the coolest poser ever!



That he is, the biggest poser ever.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 9, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'm a chest rocker, I have to be. You can't play in 29/16 down by your knees and swap between tapping and shit
> 
> Look at Sikth
> 
> Also, , but I'd like to point out me and Ozzy created that, not just him. I'm sure he'll back me up there. Don't overstep your jurisdiction



HOAR! Where do I fit in to this equation then?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 9, 2007)

Blexican said:


> HOAR! Where do I fit in to this equation then?



Simple, we let you think your important and make a difference in some way.


----------



## Gilbucci (Aug 9, 2007)

I wear mine pretty similar to the way Rusty Cooley wears his. Yeah, I know, that's really high, haha..but, it's really comfortable. I feel like I have complete control over my instrument when I'm on stage.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 9, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> I wear mine pretty similar to the way Rusty Cooley wears his. Yeah, I know, that's really high, haha..but, it's really comfortable. I feel like I have complete control over my instrument when I'm on stage.



that's about where mine is too.
and +1 for live control.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 10, 2007)

+1, even though you tend to look like a berk unless you REALLY throw yourself around on stage


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 10, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> +1, even though you tend to look like a berk unless you REALLY throw yourself around on stage


----------



## Gilbucci (Aug 15, 2007)

In attempt to revive this thread, I ask this...what do you say when someone comments on how high your guitar is? I usually get called a dork, or, a 'guitar nerd' haha. My response is usually ''I'd rather have complete control over my instrument and look like a 'dork', than have to get phsyically distorted to play and look 'cool'.'' 

That probably makes no sense, but, whatever, I'm tired as hell right now, haha.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 15, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> In attempt to revive this thread, I ask this...what do you say when someone comments on how high your guitar is? I usually get called a dork, or, a 'guitar nerd' haha. My response is usually ''I'd rather have complete control over my instrument and look like a 'dork', than have to get phsyically distorted to play and look 'cool'.''
> 
> That probably makes no sense, but, whatever, I'm tired as hell right now, haha.



i usually don't say anything.
i just pick up my guitar, burn through some scales, and watch them get pissed off and call me a dork again.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

i like this thread.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

Dammit shawn! 

Wait till my fire tornado army is complete... Then we'll see...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

fucking br00tal.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

I demand to know what they were doing in my bedroom!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

I IZ IN UR BEDROOMZ, TAKEN UR TORNADOEZ.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2007)

I need to find that video of Jeremy Clarkson getting electrocuted in a car. 

I  this thread.

I also  Shawn.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

Damn you shawn! You've foiled my plans for the last time!

[action=]Presses little red button...[/action]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

i  stitchypie.

i, however, do not  fire tornadoes.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

I take it from the tags that this is now going to be the "fire tornadoes kicking shawn's ass thread"?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

on topic, i can't find the longest and shortest lengths for my dunlop strap.
i'll be getting a new leather strap soon, but i need to know the specs of my current strap so i can be sure that my new strap can attain the same level of chest-rocking goodness.


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> on topic, i can't find the longest and shortest lengths for my dunlop strap.
> i'll be getting a new leather strap soon, but i need to know the specs of my current strap so i can be sure that my new strap can attain the same level of chest-rocking goodness.



Dude, I already told you in this thread to get a Yamaha strap- that'll get you into chin-tapping territory.


----------



## Blexican (Oct 25, 2007)

As do I.


----------



## 8string (Oct 25, 2007)

One chest rocker signing on....


----------



## furyinternal (Oct 25, 2007)

Chest rockin'!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Dude, I already told you in this thread to get a Yamaha strap- that'll get you into chin-tapping territory.



shit. totally forgot.
thanks bro.


----------



## Arctodus (Oct 25, 2007)

I chest rock. Because I rather not move my arm and get that fucked up wrist hypertension, thats gotta be unhealthy and it looks creepy too. I use the classical method so chest  for the win! 

Oh Yeah don't forget the guitar man him self Les paul! Hes a chest rocker!


----------



## Blexican (Oct 25, 2007)

Have I mentioned how awesome the tags are?


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm somewhere in between. I'm not a chest rocker per se, but I definitely don't rock my guitar around my knees. I actually adjust the height from time to time depending on how I feel and what I'm doing. My 7421 tuned to Ab feels more comfortable being higher, and my 7421 tuned to C feels more comfortable a bit lower.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Have I mentioned how awesome the tags are?



no, but feel free to do so. 



TomAwesome said:


> I'm somewhere in between. I'm not a chest rocker per se, but I definitely don't rock my guitar around my knees. I actually adjust the height from time to time depending on how I feel and what I'm doing. My 7421 tuned to Ab feels more comfortable being higher, and my 7421 tuned to C feels more comfortable a bit lower.



my guitars aren't as high as some people i've seen, though i would like them to be a little higher. alas, my strap is all the way up.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 25, 2007)

Chest rocker FTW


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the dimarzio clip lock straps - they go really high. I got a leather strap for my birthday not long ago - I had to modify it so my guitar sat higher than my waist.

It's definitely personal preference though. 

Notable non-chest rockers

Vai






Satriani






Edit - I just realized that both pics i found at random have the exact same position. Funny shit.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 26, 2007)

^ Are leather straps just typically longer then? My bassist has a leather strap on his bass, and when I put it on it goes down to my damn knees! Also, DiMarzio straps FTW.


----------



## Lozek (Oct 26, 2007)

Not really a chest rocker, but I like to keep things at a comfortable height, not far off where the guitar would be if you were stitting down.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 26, 2007)

Lozek said:


> ...a comfortable height, not far off where the guitar would be if you were stitting down.



Yeah, where it is when I'm sitting with it is usually what I use as a starting position when I adjust my straps.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 26, 2007)

If you can touch your guitar with your chin without being into yoga you're gay.

Mid height is comfortable, allows some throwing around of the guitar as well! Compromise between looking like a nerd and not being able to play.


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 26, 2007)

It's fucking funny when DEP do live gigs and have their guitar up chest-rockin and just thrash around like nuts haha.



Best part of that vid is that they were inside a supermarket jumping on people's heads haha whilst old ladies were shopping.

Chestrocking = 

eh, I thought the guitars were higher up, but still funny anyway.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2007)

Lozek said:


> Not really a chest rocker, but I like to keep things at a comfortable height, not far off where the guitar would be if you were stitting down.



BEST. STICKER. EVER.
 

Looks like "solarplexes rocking" to me.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2007)

It feels uncomfortable for me to play riffs at the low end of the neck if the guitar is up too high, and obviously leads get a lot more uncomfortable if the guitar is too low, so I'm still experimenting with finding the best middle ground. It's somewhere around medium-high I guess.


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2007)

Lozek said:


> Not really a chest rocker, but I like to keep things at a comfortable height, not far off where the guitar would be if you were stitting down.



That sticker is fucking awesome.


----------



## Drew (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll ammend my prior comments to say that, the last time I played Chris's Jem, I had to _lower_ the strap before I could play it comfortably.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 26, 2007)

it sounds like chris is a true follower of the faith.


----------



## T_money419 (Oct 26, 2007)

<------


----------



## JBroll (Oct 26, 2007)

I tried this guitar-brassiere thing again yesterday just because this thread never dies, and... I still can't pull it off. There is simply no way for me to have my picking hand comfortable that high and my left hand is not helped at all. My guitars are a little below where Vai's is in that picture, and the bass is set up so that when my right arm is at my side and fully relaxed the palm of my hand is at the same height as the strings are between the pickups.

Jeff


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 26, 2007)

deemed false.  

its cool, bro.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a mid-high kinda guy.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 26, 2007)

I use one of the No. 1 Guitar Straps made in Germany, like Buckethead. They're the most awesomest straps ever.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 27, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> I use one of the No. 1 Guitar Straps made in Germany, like Buckethead. They're the most awesomest straps ever.



linky?


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 27, 2007)

I got it on eBay for $20 from this guy.

eBay My World - ovomusic

Looks like he doesn't have any more though. There's another guy selling them, but he's selling them for $9.99 + $13.99 S&H. I'm generally wary of people selling items with the S&H more than the item cost, plus, the dude is fucking crazy. When I bought the strap from someone else, he sent me a message on eBay berating me for buying it from the other dude who "ripped off" his idea of selling them on eBay, and he hoped I was ripped off in return.

No.1 stretch guitar strap * les paul * buckethead - (eBay item 250180563071 end time Nov-02-07 11:51:11 PDT)

All that aside, they're great straps. Nice and wide, comfortable, and most of all, elastic. Cheaper than my leather one too, even though it was imported from Germany. Also they go from about mid-high to mostly below my waist.

For some reason, I can actually play standing up with that one, but if I switch to my leather one I can't. Weird.


----------

